

I’m keeping my Instagram account - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.com/2012/12/18/im-keeping-my-instagram-account-heres-why/

======
error
Instagram new policy: You are not our customers, you are the cattle we drive
to market and auction off to the highest bidder. Enjoy your feed and keep
producing the milk.

The guy seems to understand that his just a cattle and he likes that or even
if he doesn't like it he chooses to use the service because the feed is good,
but not every one likes to be a cattle.

src: [http://raganwald.posterous.com/translation-from-legalese-
and...](http://raganwald.posterous.com/translation-from-legalese-and-pr-speak-
to-eng)

------
tomflack
This is crap.

> I’m not sure what your assumption was all along when you started using this
> free service. My assumption was that when I posted the information to
> Instagram’s servers that I was trading utility

> for control (because I pay nothing for this service, I expect that it could
> go away at any moment.)

Yeah, we did trade utility for control - but now the control part of the
bargain has changed, and that is why people are angry. It was predictable, but
that doesn't make people's sense of betrayal any less real.

------
aseemb
How does this affect Instagram accounts that are set to 'private'? I know a
lot of people that only use the app for photo filtering and cropping instead
of the sharing aspect.

------
rganguly
Nice take on this, I think the outrage is a bit overblown here and seems to
have taken on an angry mob with pitchforks mentality.

~~~
gregmeyer
Thanks - there are lots of great options out there, and not many that already
have 100m users to share with ;)

------
adamloving
I think my usage will shift to Flickr as Instagram becomes more integrated
with Facebook.

